# Scottish Gaelic: Chan eil fhios agamsa



## gorgster

A friend has written this phrase to me a couple of times- I don't know what it means. 

Can anyone help? 

Thanks!


----------



## CapnPrep

_I_ don't know. 

It should be written "Chan eil fhios agamsa".


----------



## gorgster

Is the alternative the Irish Gaelic version?

So it means "I don't know"? Sorry- I'm confused now!


----------



## CapnPrep

gorgster said:


> Is the alternative the Irish Gaelic version?


No, unless it's some kind of Ulster Irish (seems pretty unlikely). It just looks like an old-fashioned spelling of Scottish Gaelic. And yes, it simply means "I don't know".


----------



## jamesosullivan

The Irish Gaelic version would be

Níl aon fhios agam(sa).

or alternatively,

''... gan aon fhios agam(sa)...'' which looks pretty similar to the scottish-this would be something like ''..of which I knew nothing...'' in English

The 'sa' in Irish Gaelic is for emphasis on who didn't know


----------

